# APACHE for dummies



## v8000 (May 11, 2007)

right... so i have a forum and i wanna put a gallery on it cause it has a massive collection of stock pics and arts... so i thought i'll use coppermine and well, i really have no idea how to use it....

it just says that it worked well with Apache and those other stuff... apache seemed to be the best choice but i seriously have no idea how to use it and how to make it work.......






HELP~~~~~~


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I use coppermine http://madd74.com/media/ even though I do not host my own website. While it is nice how it works with my forums, I found the admins over there are terribly nasty, with no tolerance (unfortunately) to newbies who do not follow their rule to a T. You have to basically search every post to make sure the question has not already been ask, and then do it their way. Please note, I really am NOT badmouthing them. I am warning you, that if you require a lot of assistance, and will expect it from their forms, that this is what you could run across.

Still, their software is rather powerful in what it can do compared to what is otherwise out there (and the reason I originally when with them). The setup itself should be rather straight forward, but, that depends on how you are attempting to install it. I imagine you are using coppermine to go with your forum, and are going to bridge between the two? What forum software are you running, and is this server based from your computer (or is someone else actually hosting).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2007)

Just install it, and chances are, it will work.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You need to tell us what you did and what went wrong.


----------



## v8000 (May 11, 2007)

thanks madd74~ that seemed really helpful and chris~ well, ^^ chances are...

and yeah mmj, haven't done anything yet...


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

Sure, not a problem. Oh yeah, just for reference, my coppermine database is currently set to my phpbb2 forums. I converted over to phpbb3, and left the mySQL database for my old forum so coppermine would work with users who checked things out. So, for any testing or checking purposes, if anyone logged in today, they would not register with my coppermine. Just an FYI should you get explore happy


----------

